# Latrobe Vally Jan 14th-15th



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, unfortunately work requires me in Victoria for the next fortnight.
Did a little research on finish in Gippsland and in-particular the Latrobe valley. I was in 2 minds whether to take the rod or not. But considering there's nothing else to do for me there over the weekend, it's packed and ready.
Anyone know of any decent estuary spots between Trafalgar and Traralgon?
I might try for some brown trout around the Tyres river, from what i've read it seems to handle the summer weather quite well.
Suggestions appreciated! never fished this area before, so any insider tip would be helpful.
Cheers
Oh and if anyone here is in the area, feel free to meet up for a fish!! I'll be land based unfortunally, The yak would be considered seriously oversized luggage


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks eric. I seems trout may be my best bet... Haven't caught trout since a trip to tas, so could be fun!


----------

